# iowa returns 800 handguns to Smith & Wesson



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/iowa-agency-returns-800-handguns-183857912.html


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hah! I feel free to speculate that those 'concerns about functionality' are related to that "magazine safety lever'". WTF is that?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

M&ps can have a magazine disconnect.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Lots of dirty stuff going on in Iowa re: fixed RFPs.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Lots of dirty stuff going on in Iowa re: fixed RFPs.


since they don't seem to want to offer too much public comment about the contract and the procurement process, my guess is you are correct. something's rotten in Denmark.......


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

WoW. That is strange.
In the treat what handgun manufacturer supplies Firearm to which Police and Military, I speculated that the US has no weapon manufacturer that police and or military could be proud of.
I was not really serious, because the US has a lot of decent Hand Firearms Manufacturers I thought.

But this tells me that my first thought, that the US has no decent manufacturer is not so wrong at all.

No replacement of the Smith & Wesson (I speculate M&P), no repair of the guns, just plain sent back. That must be a pretty big issue with the guns to take that action.

The replacement SigSauer a German gun. Well OK that is for sure a good Gun, indeed a trustworthy manufacturer and many police and military forces are happy with that guns. But it is again, not US American.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Magazine disconnect safeties are a double edged sword. I recall a case in New Jersey (I believe that was the state) where an LEO was killed because in the heat of a gunfight, he accidentally ejected his magazine. His gun had a MDS and would not fire the chambered round when his killer appeared in front of him.

Personally, I do not want any settable safeties on my carry guns and I don't want a magazine disconnect safety, either. If I was an LEO, I know I would have to go with what the department mandated but let me ask this of those who are current a former LEO's on this site.

When not on duty, let's say vacation, can you carry what you want or are you still under the control of your department?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I suppose a magazine disconnect 'safety' could be called a magazine safety lever by someone who has never seen a gun so equipped. I've never seen an MDS with an operator accessible 'lever'.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> I suppose a magazine disconnect 'safety' could be called a magazine safety lever by someone who has never seen a gun so equipped. I've never seen an MDS with an operator accessible 'lever'.


Me neither. I have a Browning Hi-Power Mark III-S which I bought new in 1989. I had a gunsmith tune it and he asked if I wanted the magazine disconnect safety removed. Since I don't carry this gun, I told him to leave it in there. Now with the Browning, the MDS will keep the magazine from dropping free; you have to remove it by hand. But his tuning job fixed this and the magazine shoots out of its well as though the safety was removed.

I know the arguments in their favor but still, I much prefer not having this "feature" in my carry or SD guns.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

WoW my neighbor just said, that a american product is may be not compatible to the weapons of foreign forces in cases of a martial law in the US. So the US have to be equipped like the UN Soldiers from overseas.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> WoW my neighbor just said, that a american product is may be not compatible to the weapons of foreign forces in cases of a martial law in the US. So the US have to be equipped like the UN Soldiers from overseas.




Yeah that is a pretty good 'WOW'. Do you think he was serious, or just rattling your cage?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> WoW my neighbor just said, that a american product is may be not compatible to the weapons of foreign forces in cases of a martial law in the US. So the US have to be equipped like the UN Soldiers from overseas.


Hold on let me dig something out of my pocket...

[


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

To further clarify, there is not a problem with the guns working, there is a problem with the features of the gun not being what some officers want, RE: Magazine Disconnect.

It is alleged that the RFP (Request for Proposal) was pulled, and then reissued with the clause for the magazine disconnect to keep the bid from going to Glock or at the very least keep them out of the playing field. 


I live in Iowa and work in the public safety field and this has happened before with fixed RFPs to eliminate certain competitors.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Hold on let me dig something out of my pocket...
> 
> [


Well it is your right to respond like that.
Hummm no one told me I am a Bullshit. I guess its always the first time for almost everything. 
:smt1099 Keep up the good work.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

hillman said:


> Yeah that is a pretty good 'WOW'. Do you think he was serious, or just rattling your cage?


Well - sorry. Martial law could never happen in the US. The exercise over and over again, rounding up people in US cities, towns, villages and counties because they don't have anything else to do. Right?
European and African Soldiers are in training to get familiar with US Housing areas etc.. In white sand they build entire american cities to practice the search. They didn't build typical european, african or middle east towns for practice. They build typical USA towns. But don't worry, they all do that just for fun. They are bored to tears and that is the reason why they do all that since almost 6 years now. Right?

Did you ever hear about TTIP? No?


> Independent.co.UK
> If your answer is no, don't get too worried; you're not meant to have.
> The Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership is a series of trade negotiations being carried out mostly in secret between the EU and US. As a bi-lateral trade agreement, TTIP is about reducing the regulatory barriers to trade for big business, things like food safety law, environmental legislation, banking regulations and the sovereign powers of individual nations. It is, as John Hilary, Executive Director of campaign group War on Want, said: "An assault on European and US societies by transnational corporations."
> 
> ...


And now guess who has announced to protect the TTIP even with military forces? You right, the UN.

Sorry that is only what I can find in a 30 second search about the TTIP. But there is tons and tons on infos out there. And yes, they absolutely mean what they say.

The Bullshit


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> M&ps can have a magazine disconnect.


It's an option. My Compact 9 has the mag disconnect, my FS and Shield don't.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's why I said can, not do.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> Well it is your right to respond like that.
> Hummm no one told me I am a Bullshit. I guess its always the first time for almost everything.
> :smt1099 Keep up the good work.


Not you (in this case :mrgreen , your neighbor.

1: We are talking about police agencies in this thread, the notion that US Police Agencies give a hoot about the UN is kind of funny. Just look at the number of agencies that issue anything other than 9mm and that goes out the window.

2: Of course martial law can happen here, post Hurricane Katrina is a prime example.

3: In the event of martial law, duties here would fall to the National Guard and if we were really worried about weapons commonality we'd see more instances of Beretta M9s as duty guns to police agencies. And again, see #1.


----------

